# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Zweetvoeten

## majomibo

een beste remedie tegen zeetvoeten is boorzuurpoeder.
dit is te koop bij de apotheek.
in iedere schoen 1 theelepeltje een beetje schudden met de schoen en dan gewoon met je sokken aan er op gaan lopen.binnen een paar dagen zijn de zweetvoeten over.

----------

